# 女だからってずっと昇進もない



## graysesame

私の方が山口君より仕事できるのにさ、女だ*からって*ずっと昇進もないし、本当に腹が立つ。
I am not sure the grammar/meaning of the _tte _before _kara. _The bold part looks like abbreviated _karatoitte _but if so the flow of the sentence doesn't sound correct (to me). Could you share your thoughts?

女だ*からといって*…：逆接
女だ*から、*…：順接、原因を表す


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

私の方が山口君より仕事できるのにさ、女*だからって*ずっと昇進も*ない*し、本当に腹が立つ。
＝私の方が山口君より仕事できるのにさ、女*だからということで*ずっと昇進も*ない*し、本当に腹が立つ。

それは君の仕事の能力が劣るからさ。女*だからって*昇進し*ない*わけでは*ない*よ。
＝それは君の仕事の能力が劣るからさ。女*だからと言えども（だからといって（も））*昇進し*ない*わけでは*ない*よ。

女だからと言って許されることは*ない。*
女だから出世できない。
男だから出世できる。
男だから出世できるとも限らない。
男だからと言って出世できるとは限らない。

*だからといって*…：逆接　理由・根拠を示しその反証が続く。意味的には順接（二重否定）も逆接もありえる。　修辞的・文法的にはあとに否定語（ない）が必要。
*だから、*…：順接、原因理由・根拠を表す 　意味的には順接も逆接もありえる。あとに否定語はあってもなくてもよい。


----------



## graysesame

By 順接, 逆接 I mean the definition written in
接続詞について （一覧と解説）

If I want to mean words that only take negations, I would use negative polarity item this phrase.

It seems that からと言って most of the time is followed by a negative sentence. Let me try if it can take positive sentences (肯定文、否定語のない文).
暑いからといって、毎日クーラーが効きすぎた部屋の中にいると健康に悪いよ
野菜が嫌いだからといって、食べないのは栄養バランスが悪いよ。


----------



## graysesame

So  からって equals to からということで?


----------



## Flaminius

実際に「〇〇さんは女だから昇進は山口の後でいいよね」とか「〇〇さんは女だから出世しなくてもいいでしょ」などと言われたことを要約していると捉えたほうがよいと思います。


----------



## YangMuye

I feel a bit differently. I think だからって here does not mean だからと言えども or 逆接.
It simply means だから, except that it shows the speaker does not really appreciate the reason and requires a negative context.

女だからって昇進もしない
Just because I'm a women, I can't get a promotion.(I don't agree with this way.)

も more or less has the same effect.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 私の方が山口君より仕事できるのにさ、女*だからって*ずっと昇進も*ない*し、本当に腹が立つ。
> ＝私の方が山口君より仕事できるのにさ、女*だからということで*ずっと昇進も*ない*し、本当に腹が立つ。





YangMuye said:


> I feel a bit differently. I think だからって here does not mean だからと言えども or 逆接.
> It simply means だから, except that it shows the speaker does not really appreciate the reason and *requires a negative context*.
> 
> 女だからって昇進もしない
> Just because I'm a women, I can't get a promotion.(I don't agree with this way.)
> 
> も more or less has the same effect.


@YangMuye:
I think my answer in #2 and your reply in #6 are talking about almost the same thing in this specific context.
In other words, I agree with you.

”女*だからと言えども（だからといって（も））*昇進し*ない*わけでは*ない*よ。” in #2 was another example sentence, shown by me, for 逆接 , because the original question maker referred to such a meaning later in #1.
But It was different from the original context.

BTW,
女だからってバカにし*ない*でよ！
女だからってバカにするか、普通？　
The negative word "ない" is not necessarily needed to make a correct sentence that may have a "negative" connotation.
Besides, *the definition of 逆接 and "negative" might be confusing and ambiguous in this thread.*

"女だからってバカにしなくもない。"
If you look at this example sentence, do you think it's a "negative" context?
I think the context as "affirmative" because of the 二重否定.

or
”女だからってバカにしてるでしょ？”
”女だからってバカにしてるのね。”
These sentences are not 二重否定 nor ”negative contexts," right?
Or do you feel that this sentence is a "negative context" yet? I don't know if it is "negative" or not.
It would be offensive and rude to women, which might be a "negative" context from a point of view.

"日本製だからって、飛びついてもらうなんてうれしいな。"
This sentence is an affirmative one from any viewpoints, right?
"日本製だからって、すぐに飛びつくなんてバカじゃない？”
This is negative, right?

@Flaminius: 
”私の方が山口君より仕事できるのにさ、『女だ*から・・・・・・・・・・』って*ずっと昇進もないし、本当に腹が立つ。”
I like this interpretation, which may make everything simpler, concise and no ambiguity.


----------



## graysesame

I feel 女だからってバカにしないでよ is interchangeable with 女だからといってバカにしないでよ and therefore is not comparable to karatte in the very first sentence in OP.
It is clear now that　 女だからって昇進もしない is not 女だからといって昇進もしない　女だからってずっと昇進もないし is not 女だからといってずっと昇進もないし. It is better if we can have more similar sentences to compare, excluding those in which からといって and からって are interchangeable.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

@graysesame:
I'm not sure if I understand what you said correctly, but I think だから and から are completely different.
I don't know what から means.
I don't know  whether the expression, からといって or からって, really exists.
Maybe this is the cause of fundamental mutual misunderstanding.
Oops!
Are you thinking about something like から＝from, right?
If so, you're wrong. It is だから (because), not ~~から (from), although I don't know the etymology of だから.

They should be: *だから*といって and *だから*って*,* not からといって and からって first of all!


----------



## graysesame

I mean 接続助詞の「から」(because) e.g. 寒いから体が震えてる, as opposed to 格助詞の「から」(from) e.g. 授業は10時から始まります

だ is not the key point, since it is required for the noun to be accepted in the sentence construction. We don't need da for i-adjectives e.g. 暑いからといって、冷たいものは飲み過ぎないほうがいい


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Okay, I see.

防護服を着た*からといって*、感染が完全に防げるわけではない。
防護服を着た*からって*、感染は防げないよ。
They mean the same. The difference is that the second sentence is a colloquial, shorter version.
Is it clear?

Yet, in case of 女だから, we do not divide it into 女だ and から. 
It should be 女 and だから with no doubt, at least from a native Japanese speaker's viewpoint.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

graysesame said:


> I feel 女だからってバカにしないでよ is interchangeable with 女だからといってバカにしないでよ* (<---Yes. You're correct.) *and therefore is not comparable to karatte in the very first sentence in OP._* (<--- I don't understand this part.)*_
> It is clear now that 女だからって昇進もしない is not 女だからといって昇進もしない. _*(<---- No. They are the same.) *_
> It is better if we can have more similar sentences to compare, excluding those in which からといって and からって are interchangeable. _*(<--- I don't understand this sentence. Why do you exclude those?)*_



Okay, now I think I understand your point.
How about this?


防護服を着た*からって*、感染は防げないよ。
=防護服を着た*からといって*、感染が完全に防げるわけではない。
=防護服を着た*からといっても（言えども）、*感染が完全に防げるわけではない。（あなたの言うところの逆接）*although*
≠防護服を着た*から、*感染が完全に防げるわけではない。 　（This sentence is weird.)
=防護服を着た*から*感染が完全に防げる、というわけではない。  　（But this sentence is okay.)

防護服を着た*からって*、記念写真を取られてインスタにアップされた。
=防護服を着た*からといって*、記念写真を取られてインスタにアップされた。
＝防護服を着た*からという理由で（着たからということで）*、記念写真を取られてインスタにアップされた。（あなたの言うところの順接・原因をあらわす）*because*
=防護服を着た*から*、記念写真を取られてインスタにアップされた。

からって and からといって can be used for both 逆接 and 順接. And からって and からといって are interchangeable always.
Whereas, から can be used for only 順接.

Is it clear?


----------



## YangMuye

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> ”女だからってバカにしてるでしょ？”
> ”女だからってバカにしてるのね。”
> These sentences are not 二重否定 nor ”negative contexts," right?
> Or do you feel that this sentence is a "negative context" yet? I don't know if it is "negative" or not.
> It would be offensive and rude to women, which might be a "negative" context from a point of view.


どうでしょう。̚これは、ひ定、でなく、ひ難、かも知れません。


YangMuye said:


> It simply means だから, except that it shows the speaker does not really appreciate the reason[ing] and requires a negative context.


軽蔑したり、賛成しなかったりする気持ちを込めていう表現であるからこそ、否定文脈に表れやすいのではないかと思います。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

＠＃13：


----------



## graysesame

YangMuye said:


> I think だからって here does not mean だからと言えども or 逆接.
> It simply means だから, except that it shows the speaker does not really appreciate the reason and requires a negative context.


I think YangMuye means "negative connotation" where negation (否定語) often appears but is not a compulsory element.

Partial reply to #12: Yes, "although" expresses 逆接; "because" expresses 順接. 逆接 and 順接 have nothing to do with 否定語(打消しを表す語、ない、かねる　の類).



SoLaTiDoberman said:


> It is better if we can have more similar sentences to compare, excluding those in which からといって and からって are interchangeable. _*(<--- I don't understand this sentence. Why do you exclude those?)*_
> I feel 女だからってバカにしないでよ is interchangeable with 女だからといってバカにしないでよ and therefore is not comparable to karatte in the very first sentence in OP._* (<--- I don't understand this part.)*_


Because I concluded, with the help of everyone, there are two kinds of _karatte_, one is abbreviated _karattoitte_, another one is _kara _plus quotative _tte, _and _karatte _in 女だからってずっと昇進もないし、本当に腹が立つ is  _kara _plus quotative _tte _(see #5)_. _YangMuye_'s _theory is scotched by the example provided by SoLaTiDoberman, namely 日本製だからって、飛びついてもらうなんてうれしいな.


----------



## YangMuye

graysesame said:


> YangMuye_'s _theory is scotched by the example provided by SoLaTiDoberman, namely 日本製だからって、飛びついてもらうなんてうれしいな.


ここは反語的な愛情表現と受けてもいい気がします。馬鹿だね、と同じように。

追加：実際に「なんて」も同じ働きをします。


			
				大辞林　第三版 said:
			
		

> *なんて*
> ③無視または軽視する気持ちを込めて、事柄を例示する。なんか。などは。 「野球－つまらない」 「子供に大金を持たせる－危険だよ」


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Mmmmmm!
Maybe 飛びつく (purchase something at once without thinking) has some kind of negative connotation.
It can be sarcasm.
"You're such an idiot that you purchase anything only if it is made in Japan" can be kind of expressing affection?
Okay.
Thank you for your deep analysis.
A language is sometimes very difficult to understand even for a native speaker.
Anyway, だからって is often followed by something negative, as you said, I think.


----------



## YangMuye

Weblio英和和英辞書で調べたところ


> だからといって
> 主な英訳 *just [simply] because*；nevertheless；while it may be true that


と書いてあります。*just [simply]*がポイントですね。
だからといって、英語と違って、常に否定表現を伴うと考えたほうが無難だと思います。


----------



## graysesame

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> Maybe 飛びつく (purchase something at once without thinking) has some kind of negative connotation.
> It can be sarcasm


If it's sarcasm, does it still fit well with もらう?


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

graysesame said:


> If it's sarcasm, does it still fit well with もらう?


Yes.

Did you mean that 日本製だからって、飛びついてくださる（orいただける）なんて光栄ですね。might be better for sarcasm because it is more "polite (superficially-very-polite) "?
The more polite the expression is, the more sarcastic it can be.

In that case, the answer is yes and no. It depends on the intelligence, education level, cultural background and the place where they live of the speaker.
I just used a colloquial verb もらう because 日本製だからって is colloquial. I tried to unify the tone of the whole sentence. But I didn't use any dialects. In colloquial expressions, one may prefer to use their dialect. Therefore, this kind of example sentences are not "real" in a sense.


----------



## graysesame

to #20: Okay, I see.


SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 防護服を着た*からって*、記念写真を取られてインスタにアップされた。
> =防護服を着た*からといって*、記念写真を取られてインスタにアップされた。
> ＝防護服を着た*からという理由で（着たからということで）*、記念写真を取られてインスタにアップされた。（あなたの言うところの順接・原因をあらわす）*because*
> =防護服を着た*から*、記念写真を取られてインスタにアップされた。
> からって and からといって can be used for both 逆接 and 順接. And からって and からといって are interchangeable always.
> Whereas, から can be used for only 順接.


If *からといって* can be used as a set 順接助詞, I'd like to see 2 or 3 more examples of this sort (because it is new to me), and 2 or 3 counterexamples where it is not interchangeable with から. (Maybe 寒いから体が震えている〇　寒いからって体が震えている×　寒いからといって体が震えている×)


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

部長の承認を受けたからといって、さっさと海外出張に出発してしまった。
＝「部長の承認を受けたから」と言って、さっさと海外出張に出発してしまった。
＝部長の承認を受けたからって、さっさと海外出張に出発してしまった。

寒いからって、服を5枚も厚着した。
＝寒いからといって、服を５枚も厚着した。
＝「寒いから」と言って、服を５枚も厚着した。

As a clever person like you has already noticed, it's a completely different syntax from the set phrase you had in mind. The pronouciation is the same by chance, but the meaning is different, such as 橋 and 箸,  "night" and "knight," "because" and "be cause."

寒いから鍋物がおいしい。
寒いからって鍋物がおいしい。　寒いからって鍋物がおいしいとは限らない。 
寒いからといって鍋物がおいしい。　寒いからといって鍋物がおいしいとは限らない。 
「寒いから」と言って、鍋物がおいしい。　「寒いから」と言って、鍋物がおいしいとは限らない。
「寒いから」と言って、鍋物を食べた。　「寒いから」と言って、鍋物を食べるとは限らない。
寒いからって鍋物を食べた。


----------



## graysesame

I am flattered, which feels good.



SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 「寒いから」と言って、鍋物を食べるとは限らない


I think it's 寒いからといって、鍋物を食べるとは限らない because you give the pair 寒いからといって鍋物がおいしいとは限らない。 
「寒いから」と言って、鍋物がおいしいとは限らない。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

「寒いから」と言って、鍋物がおいしいとは限らない。
寒い*からといって*、鍋物がおいしいとは限らない。 


「寒いから」と言って、［鍋物を食べるとは限らない］。  　（The conjunction of the former half and the latter half doesn't make sense.)
『「寒いから」と言って、鍋物を食べる』とは限らない 。 (The conjunction of the former half『…』and the latter half does make sense. )
寒い*からといって*、鍋物を食べるとは限らない。

「寒いから」と言って、鍋物を食べる。  
「寒いから」と言って、鍋物がおいしい。 (This sentence is weird, because the subject of the former half is a person, but the subject of the latter half is 鍋物.)


----------

